# A NEW One - Walnut/Spalted Maple and Engleman



## neogardguitar (Dec 6, 2007)

Hey All

Haven't posted in awhile. Thought I'd share my latest build. 

It's my "Parlour" size (13 3/4" lower bout) with 12 frets to the body.
Black Walnut and Spalted Maple back. Master grade Engleman top with nice silking.
Maple binding. 

This one still hasn't been spoken for if anyone is interested.

Thanks for looking
Neil Gardiner
Web: Neil Gardiner Guitars


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Absolutely lovely. A little bit of spalted goes a long way, and you've used it with just the right balance of restraint and adventure. Simply gorgeous, and as a big fan of parlour guitars I bet it sounds sweet too.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Trade ya my teenaged boy ... gawd that's lovely


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

That's a beautiful guitar - you do fantastic work.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Beautiful instrument! Perhaps when the kids are out of the house I could consider owning something like that... but that's at least a decade into the future.


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Beautiful guitar and wonderful workmanship. My hat is off to you.


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

Hi Neil...Great looking guitar...love the spalted maple..What did you finish the guitar with?


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Wow, just wow!!
Nice guitar, sir!!!


----------

